# Micro Mesh



## C_Ludwigsen (Oct 5, 2004)

Okay, I've never used Micro Mesh.  I've heard great things about it, but I will have to get it mail order since I can not find it around here.

Can you tell me what all I should look at getting?  Are there starter packs, etc I would need?

Also, In a standard pack, how long should each grit last (i.e. number of pens) before I'll need a new sheet of that grit?

Any and all information on the product as well as its use would be appreciated.

Chuck


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 5, 2004)

Check this link out, Chuck. http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1030&SearchTerms=micro+mesh  
I'd get all 9 varieties 1500 through 12000.  The sheets will give you hundreds of pens.  I usually stop sanding at 320 before I start the MM1500.  I use the MM12000 on my final coat before topcoating with Renaissance Wax to give it a little extra adhesion.


----------



## Chips n dust (Oct 5, 2004)

Chuck,
I have ordered the MM from Woodcraft (WC) and PSI, the WC set goes up to 12K as the PSI only goes up to 3600 grit but the WC set are smaller sheets.  I cut them into pieces as small as I can use and I try to get more than one use from each piece but that depends on the previous type of wood.  You will be able to do quite a few pens.  The old adage "Use sandpaper like someone else is buying it" does not apply here in my case as it is expensive.
By the way I am still having trouble trying to download that Chinaberry pic into my album, I am sure it is my lack of computer talent that is the problem.
Trevor


A day without sawdust is like a day without sunshine.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks DC & Trevor.  The $35 per sheet price gave me shivers.  But I'll start saving my ducks.

Trevor, if you would like, I can try to upload it into my album to see if I'm having any problems with it.  Here is a link to it...

<center>

</center>


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C_Ludwigsen_
> <br />Okay, I've never used Micro Mesh.  I've heard great things about it, but I will have to get it mail order since I can not find it around here.
> 
> Can you tell me what all I should look at getting?  Are there starter packs, etc I would need?
> ...



There was some time ago information shared here with us from a company that supplies luthiers and they have MM for $ 4 per 6x12" sheet, this makes $ 36 per set plus shipping - can't get it much cheaper. I think it is "International Violine Company" or so, just do a search, as I did. BTW, MM can be used for a long time, I give my MM sets to my wife and she washes them in the dark laundry and they come out like new (she puts them in one of those mesh bags, but it was also reported they can be put in jeans pockets).

Rudy


----------



## dwstevens (Oct 5, 2004)

Here's a link to a good price on Micro Mesh. BTW the $35.00 price was for the set of sheets, not per sheet. []
This is quite a bit cheaper. Here's the link.  
http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=Micro-Mesh%20Set

dwstevens@apenforyou.com


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 5, 2004)

Right, Doug.  It's $36 for the 9 sheet set (15cm x 22cm).  It's as good a price as I've found!


----------



## Doghouse (Oct 5, 2004)

Trust me, I no longer use my micromesh except for very open grains.  

If you cannot afford the real beall system, make your own, you can purchase the compounds at woodcraft or the like.  I find it is very easy to use and realy cleans up all of your sanding marks.  Just sand to 220 or 320 and then buff.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for clearing the price issue up, guys.  My heart can't take shocks like that! []  My perscriptions today were bad enough.

I thought it was per sheet from the link you gave me, DC.

_"I ordered MM from www.internationalviolin.com in Baltimore, MD. They carry all of the meshes from 1500 through 12000. Their sheets are 6X12 and a sheet of each ran $35.10, postage and handling included."_

I read the "sheet of each" as "each sheet" [].  But I'm much happier that it is not that expensive.

Doghouse, I've been looking into adding a home-built Beall system for bowls.  I'll try both the MM and the Beall compounds on various items.  Hand rubbing and polishing the bowls is getting really old.

Chuck.


----------



## darbytee (Oct 5, 2004)

Chuck, Something else you can look into is EEE wax, which is an abrasive paste wax made by Shellawax. I use it as the final step after sanding and before finishing. Their literature says "contains ultra fine  abrasives (Tripoli powder) that will enhance a 240 grit sanding step to 1200 grit or more and enhances a 400 grit finish to 2000 grit". I've been really happy with it and one jar costs about $15 and will last for hundreds of pens.


----------



## Doghouse (Oct 5, 2004)

Heck for grit go back to the old methods...

Bon ami
rubbing compound
polishing compound

One heck of a lot less expensive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

MM outlasts sandpaer at least 8/1.(if not more)
I still have the original pieces I bought in june.
I wish they made it in the lower grits.
I find it more  economical that regular sandpaper.
When it loads up I just wipe it on my pants leg.

You will wonder how you got along with out it.


----------



## Scott (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi All!

I'm with Eaglesc on this one.  Micro Mesh lasts a long time if you don't accidentaly melt it onto your pen barrel (yes, I have!).  Wiping it on the pants leg really does work nice to clean the dust out, and I do wash it occasionally.  I still have most of the first pieces I bought over two years ago!

Scott.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for the back up Scott


----------



## wayneis (Oct 6, 2004)

I still have and use sheets that I bought four or five years ago.  Like most things, if you use it in the recomended manner it will last a long time.  The biggest thing is do not build up heat.  If you lower your speed and don't press to hard on the blank, you'll be in good shape.

Wayne


----------

